# London EMS MOTORCYCLE Uniforms



## Medic One (Jun 26, 2014)

We are starting a Motorcycle Medic Program here in the states for our department and will be on the Moto Guzzi Norge Police Edition. We are interested in using the same style coat as the UK/London EMS HI-VIS Motorcycle Paramedics.

What is the brand/Manufacturer of the coat?
What is the model #?
What is the brand/manufacturer of the pants you are using...they seem to be leather?
Any pros/Cons to the coat?


----------

